# Testing the water [Would you buy the old Space Marine Epic box set?]



## Ernspesh (Dec 11, 2012)

Evening all!

This is just a tester really not to sure if this is the right place to post this, but im sure some one will findly tell me other wise!!


Ok earlier tody while getting the crimbo trimming out of my mothers loft i stumbled upon a very old edition of space marine epic!!! Not sure if anys missing but there seems a fair bit there and a little painted.


Wass looking for advice or any one interested in buy?!
I know its a long shot but worth a go!
Cheers erns

Moved to Trading Area. *Vash.*


----------



## Ernspesh (Dec 11, 2012)

If you want photos I'll try and post sum but finding it difficult to do ATM on the ipad


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THere are collectors out there that would love that stuff. Ebay is always good if people here don't want it. I love epic titans I don't collect anything else from that range but there are people that love it. 

I would post pictures if I was you because people will want to see it.


----------

